# Need some creative ideas for this



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I recently bought a new KUV. I know it's a work truck but I want to keep it looking as new as possible. I lined the floor with 3/4" thick rubber stall mats. I would like to put something on the sides as well. I have some 3/16 rubber mat that would work great, I'm just not sure how to attach it. I could screw it in place with big washers but I'm not real excited about a bunch of holes in my new truck.

Do you guys have any ideas? Is there some kind of adhesive that would hold up to extreme temps and not ruin the paint?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you considered a spray in liner like Rhino Liner?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

HSI said:


> Have you considered a spray in liner like Rhino Liner?


Yes but I was looking for something quicker and cheaper. I guess I could call a place and see what it would run and if they could do it same day.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Green Country said:


> Yes but I was looking for something quicker and cheaper. I guess I could call a place and see what it would run and if they could do it same day.


Do it yourself. But the cans, tape with plastic, just have a fan circulating fresh air.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You can stick the mats with 3M High Strength 90 adhesive spray will do the trick. Clean the surface with alcohol prior to spraying.


Removing will be a pain but it can be done with 3M adhesive remover. You should do it with a view to it being permanent.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I left my kuv stock, my spay in bedliner guy said he can spray it now or after I beat it up. $900 for bed floor,walls and the horizontal bin door.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Do it yourself. But the cans, tape with plastic, just have a fan circulating fresh air.


The stuff in the can is a lessor quality and thickness than the rino liner type. I did my old service body truck with it, definitely not the same but it was only $120 to do the bed,walls


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You just bought a KUV invest the money on the rhino lining you won't regret it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use tongue and groove 1/2" plywood on my step van. Also strong enough to screw directly into it to hold misc holders.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

run it the way it is. its like putting seat covers on a new vehicle. why save it for the next guy. get it dirty and clean it. when it gets scratched, line it and it will feel like a new truck again.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You could line it for noise resistance aswell?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*100% clear Silicone*




just go out and buy about 5 tubes of clear silicone and glue the damn stuff down to the metal body... it wont move ever again and you know it will have to be cut out with a razor knife some day....

very simple... very easy:yes:


----------



## Plumbnman (Jun 24, 2011)

Where did you get the rubber mats?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Atwoods. I don't know if they are nation wide or local. Similar to tractor supply. 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------

